# Criticize my H&T work, GoPro video



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I borrowed my sisters go pro for this video and it turned out pretty cool. I installed and coated bead on a bulkhead in my father in laws basement and then coated a couple flats and am open to your criticism. I picked up H&T last winter and taught myself with some help from 2Bucks vids. 
Just ignore the part at the end where i get close to a flat and you can see I totally missed feathering the joint, kind of embarrassing.
I also got to show off the tapepro roller Joe sent me for installing Mud set


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*h and t*

you are very careful with your work, and it seems as though you take a great deal of pride in it. BUT what the hell is with you guys in the north listening to 30s and 40s blues for god sake. almost sound like robert johnson, had a friend down here from up there(before the deportation- the man with two first names. pete kent) he prayed daily to r j. if i had to listen to that for more then say:bangin:thirty minutes, i would start shootin heroin.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Pretty fair considering your time on the H&T. Looks like you got the light touch on the trowel. 2buck would be proud of you. Not bad tunes as well.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*h and t*

like i said- blues-north


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Looks good bro! Very good job. I like the wide angle view the GoPro offers.
I'm glad everyone's slowly starting to upload videos.
Draws our little community together that much more. 
We all get to have a little sneak peek at other's tools, methods and job sites.
I see you're rocking the FibaFuse! How do you like it?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree not bad for not using it that long :thumbsup:. Now where is 2buck with his video....:whistling2:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks good sask. It only gets easier and you'll be glad you bought a hawk and trowel in the long run.:yes:

I myself coat the whole side of the bulkhead covering the bottom of the angle at the same time if my trowel is long enough. The one you are using in the vid seems to be. I coat the top later when doing screws.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Looks good bro! Very good job. I like the wide angle view the GoPro offers.
> I'm glad everyone's slowly starting to upload videos.
> Draws our little community together that much more.
> We all get to have a little sneak peek at other's tools, methods and job sites.
> I see you're rocking the FibaFuse! How do you like it?


Thanks. Thing with the gopro is you have no idea where it's pointing until you get the vid on your computer luckily I got most of what I wanted to show on the vid thanks to that fisheye. 
As far as fibafuse goes I'll put it's this way if someone wants paper for some reason I'll tell them that would add a nickel to the sqft price. I learned with fiba and tried paper in angles once and I hated it. I could go on about why I like it but instead I say just try it. I was going to do a vid taping this basement with it but didn't get the camera in time, next job maybe.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

saskataper said:


> Thanks. Thing with the gopro is you have no idea where it's pointing until you get the vid on your computer luckily I got most of what I wanted to show on the vid thanks to that fisheye.
> As far as fibafuse goes I'll put it's this way if someone wants paper for some reason I'll tell them that would add a nickel to the sqft price. I learned with fiba and tried paper in angles once and I hated it. I could go on about why I like it but instead I say just try it. I was going to do a vid taping this basement with it but didn't get the camera in time, next job maybe.


oh I know! I love FibaFuse! I only used it for one job! About 12,000squ/ft, I bought all the rolls my supplier had and they never got more in since...

And ya, with the go pro it has a super wide fisheye lense.
You can usually place it in the corner of a room and it will capture the entire room. It's awesome for small spaces.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

What did you tape with when you used it? It works awesome in my taper almost no pressure on the angles and I had to laugh at another recent post about keeping air out of the pump to prevent dry tapes that's the last thing I worry about with fiba I can run out of mud 3 ft before the end of an angle and not worry about it.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

saskataper said:


> What did you tape with when you used it? It works awesome in my taper almost no pressure on the angles and I had to laugh at another recent post about keeping air out of the pump to prevent dry tapes that's the last thing I worry about with fiba I can run out of mud 3 ft before the end of an angle and not worry about it.


I just ran it with my Homax. I'd like to run it with my zook though. That's be cool. And ya I know what you mean about the not having to worry about running out of mud. I specifically tried to run the tape dry in a few spots just to see how it would fair. I loved it. :yes:
I want more.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

You can't get the supplier to order you a few cases for you? You seem to do a fair amount of work so I'd think they'd suck up to you a bit. You obviously got the 250' rolls if you ran it in a homax, I use 500's mostly. I wondered if it would work well in the homax now that I know I'll get one for the small jobs.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

saskataper said:


> You can't get the supplier to order you a few cases for you? You seem to do a fair amount of work so I'd think they'd suck up to you a bit. You obviously got the 250' rolls if you ran it in a homax, I use 500's mostly. I wondered if it would work well in the homax now that I know I'll get one for the small jobs.


Ya I believe they we're just 250' rolls.
The 250' rolls of FibaFuse are the same size as a 500' roll of paper right?

Ya I asked the one guy to order me some but he must have forgot. Next time I'm in there I'll push them a little harder.
I'm a pretty laid back guy so I don't really care much.
They treat me well.


----------



## 2buckcanuckjr. (Apr 28, 2011)

Alright that's it "the finisher" come out from behind ure daddies' shadow and come out and play..... I might be quiet on this site and just read aall my taping brothers' comments but going at my mentor's skills, have 2buck and your dad compete, your arse is mine, bwahahahaha!! You wanna match skills.... any freakin time mouthpeice....


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

2buckcanuckjr. said:


> Alright that's it "the finisher" come out from behind ure daddies' shadow and come out and play..... I might be quiet on this site and just read aall my taping brothers' comments but going at my mentor's skills, have 2buck and your dad compete, your arse is mine, bwahahahaha!! You wanna match skills.... any freakin time mouthpeice....


I never said anything about his skill lol, just asked him to post up a video of him using his trowel. And I already posted up my work, where is yours? Him and I just poke fun at each other, but if you want to get serious its whatever. I got waders for some Sh!t talking lol :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuckjr. said:


> Alright that's it "the finisher" come out from behind ure daddies' shadow and come out and play..... I might be quiet on this site and just read aall my taping brothers' comments but going at my mentor's skills, have 2buck and your dad compete, your arse is mine, bwahahahaha!! You wanna match skills.... any freakin time mouthpeice....





thefinisher said:


> I never said anything about his skill lol, just asked him to post up a video of him using his trowel. And I already posted up my work, where is yours? Him and I just poke fun at each other, but if you want to get serious its whatever. I got waders for some Sh!t talking lol :yes:


Okay, so what's the deal here?
We're supposed to film videos of us using hawk & trowel? I'm down!
I take this idea is from the Hawk & trowel vs Pan & knife thread?
I haven't followed the thread too closely but I'm down for making a video as always!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Okay, so what's the deal here?
> We're supposed to film videos of us using hawk & trowel? I'm down!
> I take this idea is from the Hawk & trowel vs Pan & knife thread?
> I haven't followed the thread too closely but I'm down for making a video as always!


that would be great! I want to see trowel action so I can get a better view other than watching hacks on youtube. And the people that arent' hacks are either teaching or going very slowly. 2buck and I have been going back and forth at each other since that thread  but I guess Junior don't like it.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> I never said anything about his skill lol, just asked him to post up a video of him using his trowel. And I already posted up my work, where is yours? Him and I just poke fun at each other, but if you want to get serious its whatever. I got waders for some Sh!t talking lol :yes:


 Here's some of 2buck @ 2bjr's work. http://www.drywalltalk.com/f12/satans-palace-revisited-1720/


PS...No matter what tool you have in your hand ,
2bjr will fly by you! :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> that would be great! I want to see trowel action so I can get a better view other than watching hacks on youtube. And the people that arent' hacks are either teaching or going very slowly. 2buck and I have been going back and forth at each other since that thread  but I guess Junior don't like it.


 ME..iT'S ME !! I'm the one going very slowly!!!:jester:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


moore said:


> Here's some of 2buck @ 2bjr's work. http://www.drywalltalk.com/f12/satans-palace-revisited-1720/
> 
> 
> PS...No matter what tool you have in your hand ,
> 2bjr will fly by you! :yes:


You personally know how fast he is? I didn't see any mention of junior helping on that project but I'm assuming he did. Not that it really matters if he did or not. And I have seen his video of him rushing some cornerbead on youtube, but I wasn't impressed. Looked like it was just a demonstration of speed rather than quality and efficiency. I can move pretty quickly with my p/k and remember I can carry more mud with it too lol. But that house did look good from the pics, interesting project. Hey moore, did you see that mud roller I had in my thread? Is that the same kind you use?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> ME..iT'S ME !! I'm the one going very slowly!!!:jester:


 I haven't seen you using a trowel?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> You personally know how fast he is? I didn't see any mention of junior helping on that project but I'm assuming he did. Not that it really matters if he did or not. And I have seen his video of him rushing some cornerbead on youtube, but I wasn't impressed. Looked like it was just a demonstration of speed rather than quality and efficiency. I can move pretty quickly with my p/k and remember I can carry more mud with it too lol. But that house did look good from the pics, interesting project. Hey moore, did you see that mud roller I had in my thread? Is that the same kind you use?


Try beating him:whistling2:





(Sorry for hijacking thread Saskataper, will comment in a bit with some pointers:thumbsup


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah I'm starting to get a little sick of all this pansy "good job", "looks great" crap, thats not very critical I'm hoping you wont pull any punches 2Buck. If I wanted a pat on the back I would have asked my wife.
Not that I don't appreciate the nice comments but I want to get better.

As far as hijacking goes its to be expected on this site.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

2bjr beat me, they grow up so fast

Just so everyone knows, we don't normally do the beads this way, this method was more for metal bead (back in old days). The ideology behind the method was, it was just a drying coat, so just get it on, since it shrinks a lot. First coat should be kept to about 7 to 8 inches wide, using a curve trowel. Next day give it a quick buzz sand, concentrating mostly on the nose of the bead, and lift marks. Then go with a straight trowel about 10" wide, which will bury all of your first coat. Then rough sand next day, with a more concentrated effort, working out any potential ripple marks, lift marks, edge, nose etc. Then a tight skim load. Makes for a lite dusting come Sand day, not a grind fest.

But with paper bead, 85% of the time we half coat it on the install, then 10" curve, then straight trowel to skim tight.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

saskataper said:


> I borrowed my sisters go pro for this video and it turned out pretty cool. I installed and coated bead on a bulkhead in my father in laws basement and then coated a couple flats and am open to your criticism. I picked up H&T last winter and taught myself with some help from 2Bucks vids.
> Just ignore the part at the end where i get close to a flat and you can see I totally missed feathering the joint, kind of embarrassing.
> I also got to show off the tapepro roller Joe sent me for installing Mud set
> 
> Installing and coating bead on a bulkhead - YouTube


Ok, I have made it to the 3:09 mark of your vid so far, and:thumbup:

I would concentrate at just installing the bead 1st, then coat it the next day with the curve trowel.

So, half coat your bead first using a 5 or 6 inch knife, coating it around 4 inches wide. Coating it that way, lets you know right away if you have installed it square right away. ( no need to keep checking with a knife). If you really need to push a small job though, then pull out the hotmud/sheet rock, to do this step. Just remember though, taping is steps in progression, so things can dry, and be ROUGH sanded in between coats:yes:......

Why I stopped the vid at 3:09, your working backwards with your trowel. You should be running left to right, all the time. Here's a quick vid of 2bjr, that I was not going to post, but watch how he starts from the left (awkward position) then he works IN TO his work. Being in his comfort position


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

5:51 mark

At the 3 point(left end of bulk head) Rule of thumb" the more you "F" with it, the worse it gets.

Either coat out the short foot long up-right on the install, and the short bead on the under side. Then on on second coat when using the trowel, you only half to coat the face and bottom side.... Or..... just coat faces and the long side of the bottom, then come back later with a knife or straight trowel, and touch into it a bit, when the mud has set for awhile. Pain to finish those with a curve trowel, too time consuming.

And break the one majour habit I see you doing,,,, DON"T HOLD THE TROWEL UP SIDE DOWN,,,,,, bad bad bad bad baaaaaaaaa'd, break that habit right now, it's a extremely bad habit to pick up


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Not too bad with the flats:thumbsup:, maybe practice a bit more on the flats, on small jobs, garages and so on, then apply those principles to the bead. Then another point with the bead, as I said, taping is steps in progression, it is not Plaster. the more mud you try to pile on at once, the harder it is to push or pull, leaving more dips/valleys/ripples to contend with. Then, it shrinks and distorts, looking nothing like it did the day before when you coated it. Thats why we MIGHT, 4",5", 6" the screws, 7,10,12, the flats, then 3" then 3.5 the angles (one of the few systems you might go big then small), the coat on the bead, same thing, go 7,10,12 inches wide....... but you get tapers who think they can coat their work as smooth as plaster, who coat their work big ,heavy and wide yet plaster is.... coat the whole wall, then double up on it (1st coat sets, well second coat fills dips waves etc..). Then as it sets, you wet it using a blister brush, and cut it with a trowel,,,,,,, sounds like three steps to me:whistling2:

But , here's some more vids, maybe they will help you, they were suppose to make "thefinisher" eat crow, but we screwed them up,,,,, we can't edit like Moose boy so......

I miss spoke, and box was on wide open.......





box ran out of mud 






2bjr work looked like chit:thumbup:, But thefinisher wanted to see fast, b/c H&T guys should evolve to P&K, b/c their faster:whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Try beating him:whistling2:
> Hawk and trowel speed - YouTube
> 
> (Sorry for hijacking thread Saskataper, will comment in a bit with some pointers:thumbsup


 Thats more like it! Sorry the start of the thread it took about 10 mins 2 bead a bulk head!!! I would sack u!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Well it looks like I broke 2Bucks "no upside down trowel" rule. In my defense that trowel has been sitting around that long I only worked up one edge. I reckon that is about half the speed of when I was hand finishing, the boxes have made me slow & lazy.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry about hijacking the thread. But I think that the finisher will have some things to check out when he logs on.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

gazman said:


> Sorry about hijacking the thread. But I think that the finisher will have some things to check out when he logs on.


 
Thanks for posting up guys! Gaz I like your way much better because that is pretty much the exact same way I finish with my knife. Comes out much better if you run the whole joint then run down it to smooth it down before feathering the edges. 2buck I'm being completely honest with you but it doesn't look any faster even with trying to go fast. Why would you post a video of going fast and then telling me it doesn't look good? 2buck we also used to use that method on bead sometimes, I would use my 10" knife then put on about 7" wide on the bead then in one swipe I would feather the edge and wipe in one pass. I know you use a box for your joints and I would too for a house, but the joint would come out better if the mud was put on, then run over to smooth out lap marks, then feather edges, and then go back over it in one pass leaving 1 or 0 lap marks depending on the joint. :thumbsup: Other than that I thank you for posting up your trowel vids.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Not too bad with the flats:thumbsup:, maybe practice a bit more on the flats, on small jobs, garages and so on, then apply those principles to the bead. Then another point with the bead, as I said, taping is steps in progression, it is not Plaster. the more mud you try to pile on at once, the harder it is to push or pull, leaving more dips/valleys/ripples to contend with. Then, it shrinks and distorts, looking nothing like it did the day before when you coated it. Thats why we MIGHT, 4",5", 6" the screws, 7,10,12, the flats, then 3" then 3.5 the angles (one of the few systems you might go big then small), the coat on the bead, same thing, go 7,10,12 inches wide....... but you get tapers who think they can coat their work as smooth as plaster, who coat their work big ,heavy and wide yet plaster is.... coat the whole wall, then double up on it (1st coat sets, well second coat fills dips waves etc..). Then as it sets, you wet it using a blister brush, and cut it with a trowel,,,,,,, sounds like three steps to me:whistling2:
> 
> But , here's some more vids, maybe they will help you, they were suppose to make "thefinisher" eat crow, but we screwed them up,,,,, we can't edit like Moose boy so......
> 
> ...


 Mr Buck have u not showed him how its ment 2 done?:jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuckjr. (Apr 28, 2011)

Boys boys boys I can do the best I can when under fire, I love what I do. I am entertained by this site a lot , even when I'm having a crappy day you guys get a chuckle or two out of me.... thanks. Fast is what I do.. there's two more coats to go on, so what's the point on playin with it besides it feels good?


----------



## 2buckcanuckjr. (Apr 28, 2011)

Hahahaha eventually your arm gets tired!! Hahahah


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

When I ran HnT I did it like Gaz, it seems the other method is missing a step or final wipe. We only 2 coat our bead with a stripe down the bead for a touch ( 0 complaints) We load it pretty the 1rst time then pretty tight 2nd. Vinyl beads need a stripe down the bead for a touch.Looks like I better get filmin


----------



## 2buckcanuckjr. (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok chris I like this , this is good pretty coat challenge accepted.... might have to wait till the next house to get another empty bead to fill....quick question, do u half coat during install?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Well it looks like I broke 2Bucks "no upside down trowel" rule. In my defense that trowel has been sitting around that long I only worked up one edge. I reckon that is about half the speed of when I was hand finishing, the boxes have made me slow & lazy.
> 
> 2012 08 27 09 02 27 261 - YouTube


 Gaz why upside down?? 
Dont get me wrong here i have my own way of doing things but the float upside down!!:blink:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

sometimes not very much. It depends on job; Custom homes I will concentrate getting it on, metal,vinyl or tape on. I dont like to coat with taping mud. Big commercial jobs; On comm. there usually isnt much bead. If I put on a stick 7 classrooms down I will be coating as well to keep the mileage down. I still think metal bead is faster but the sht dont hold up like it used to so we switch it up a bit. Once the bead is all on we use a 10" Hyde curved handel (top knife IMO:thumbsup and load it up then a 12" Hyde. I can run Hawk and trowel with the best of them guaranteed... but I still prefer the PnK


----------



## 2buckcanuckjr. (Apr 28, 2011)

Chris pretty first coat challenge accepted... do you do a half coat during install?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

2buckcanuckjr. said:


> Chris pretty first coat challenge accepted... do you do a half coat during install?


sometimes not very much. It depends on job; Custom homes I will concentrate getting it on, metal,vinyl or tape on. I dont like to coat with taping mud. Big commercial jobs; On comm. there usually isnt much bead. If I put on a stick 7 classrooms down I will be coating as well to keep the mileage down. I still think metal bead is faster but the sht dont hold up like it used to so we switch it up a bit. Once the bead is all on we use a 10" Hyde curved handel (top knife IMO:thumbsup and load it up then a 12" Hyde. I can run Hawk and trowel with the best of them guaranteed... but I still prefer the PnK


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> sometimes not very much. It depends on job; Custom homes I will concentrate getting it on, metal,vinyl or tape on. I dont like to coat with taping mud. Big commercial jobs; On comm. there usually isnt much bead. If I put on a stick 7 classrooms down I will be coating as well to keep the mileage down. I still think metal bead is faster but the sht dont hold up like it used to so we switch it up a bit. Once the bead is all on we use a 10" Hyde curved handel (top knife IMO:thumbsup and load it up then a 12" Hyde. I can run Hawk and trowel with the best of them guaranteed... but I still prefer the PnK


Looking foreword to your vid Chris, which I know you will post,,,,,,,, unlike some people.:whistling2:

What your doing is the same as us, either you half coat the bead on the install, or do a touch after 2 coats. The slang term I hear most guys call it is a two and a half coat.

And it is about preference, which a certain DWT member don't seem to understand, (who's comments I will deal with after work:furious.

I have worked with many tapers, and not once have I had one say you half to use the H&T or P&K or else:furious:, They both get the job done, and both come in multiple designs and sizes. It's more about ones comfort level with a tool, it's viva la difference, not evolution.

maybe you should do a instructural vid also, theres a certain DWT member who thinks he knows it all, show him that ignorance is bliss


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> looking foreword to your vid chris, which i know you will post,,,,,,,, unlike some people.:whistling2:
> 
> What your doing is the same as us, either you half coat the bead on the install, or do a touch after 2 coats. The slang term i hear most guys call it is a two and a half coat.
> 
> ...


 moose boy!!!!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> moose boy!!!!!


What the hell did I do now? I don't judge your methods! Do whatever the hell you want. I don't care how you do things. Nor have I ever claimed that I know it all. 
I know it's all about preference! Hence why I prefer not to pre-sand!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> What the hell did I do now? I don't judge your methods! Do whatever the hell you want. I don't care how you do things. Nor have I ever claimed that I know it all.
> I know it's all about preference! Hence why I prefer not to pre-sand!


 :lol::lol::lol: I have ur blood pressure up now chief!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I think the troll really got to him - kept him up pretty late last nite :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> I think the troll really got to him - kept him up pretty late last nite :yes:


Slims comment about me being the troll to nominate myself administrator pissed me right off


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Its OK PT, we knew it wasn't you - you wouldn't stoop that low. I am sure Slim was just kiddin you. Hey its a beautiful day.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Looking foreword to your vid Chris, which I know you will post,,,,,,,, unlike some people.:whistling2:
> 
> What your doing is the same as us, either you half coat the bead on the install, or do a touch after 2 coats. The slang term I hear most guys call it is a two and a half coat.
> 
> ...


 
Must be me...... Either way I know both will do the job, I simply said from the get that knives are better suited to the trade then a trowel and that the trade as a whole evolved to using knives because they are made for finishing where as trowels were meant for plaster. Later you said that your hawk could hold more mud than a pan so I proved you wrong. My whole debate was knives vs. trowels not pans vs. hawks, obviously you have to use a hawk with a trowel anyway. I did tell my dad about the debate which he laughed at, but he did say he may buy a trowel to see if he can still use one. He said it has been like 25 years or so since he has even picked one up. If he gets one I will test it out just for you 2buck :thumbsup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Now I like the way this guy does it :thumbsup: This anyone on here?


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> Now I like the way this guy does it :thumbsup: This anyone on here?
> 
> Top Coating a Drywall joint the aussie way - YouTube


Some similarity. With a curved trowel, I will cut it back with my 5" knife then a final pull. For a flat trowel, I cut it back with it.

I don't turn my hand upside down like the guy in the vid but if i need to, I will flip it around in my hand.

I almost always keep two center fingers (way i was taught by my father) on the spine of the trowel.

Due to the machines, I don't use a trowel near as much as I used to. I need to get back to using them more.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Square Foot said:


> Some similarity. With a curved trowel, I will cut it back with my 5" knife then a final pull. For a flat trowel, I cut it back with it.
> 
> I don't turn my hand upside down like the guy in the vid but if i need to, I will flip it around in my hand.
> 
> ...


Yeah I like the way he goes over it a couple times to wipe it down and keeps the joint as straight as possible. I basically do it the exact same way but with a knife. In my opinion it is best to start from right to left like this guy does if your right handed, that way when your done topping it you can wipe it down from left to right to smooth the build up down into where you were running out of mud. Then I would cut my bottom edge to remove any mud that may have dripped down (this ensures a much straighter looking joint). After that it is just feather both sides and one more wipe down pass. I tend to be a stickler when it comes to the appearance of the joint lol.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> Now I like the way this guy does it :thumbsup: This anyone on here?
> 
> Top Coating a Drywall joint the aussie way - YouTube


Hey! That's Snitchy!
I know that dude!
He was one of my first Subscribers on YouTube! I used to speak to him allot back in the day!
He's the first Aussie I ever knew.
We shared good tips back and forth. He was the first one who introduced me to the porter cable sanding system about 3 years ago.
That's cool that someone found his video and posted it. He's pretty sick at throwing up cornice too! :thumbsup:
I haven't spoken to him lately though, I unsubscribed from his YouTube channel because he wasn't posting drywall stuff so much as motorcycle and mechanics stuff.
He's a cool dude though!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hey! That's Snitchy!
> I know that dude!
> He was one of my first Subscribers on YouTube! I used to speak to him allot back in the day!
> He's the first Aussie I ever knew.
> ...


Yeah I watched some of his vids, looks like he does good work.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Yeah I like the way he goes over it a couple times to wipe it down and keeps the joint as straight as possible. I basically do it the exact same way but with a knife. In my opinion it is best to start from right to left like this guy does if your right handed, that way when your done topping it you can wipe it down from left to right to smooth the build up down into where you were running out of mud. Then I would cut my bottom edge to remove any mud that may have dripped down (this ensures a much straighter looking joint). After that it is just feather both sides and one more wipe down pass. I tend to be a stickler when it comes to the appearance of the joint lol.


 How about the appearance of the joint after paint?
A seam that's chalk line straight looks real pretty before paint..but Is it level end to end? 
With wood framing no 2 seams are the same . are all your butt joints the same width?


----------



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

How bout some more hawk and trowel videos while doing beads, and some pan and knife ones as well anyone


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> you said that your hawk could hold more mud than a pan so I proved you wrong.


You never proved me wrong, but now you can try

I filled two 14" mud pans, and got them both on a 14" hawk. So fill up a mud pan as much as you can, make a vid of you using it, and I will match it with my hawk:thumbup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> How about the appearance of the joint after paint?
> A seam that's chalk line straight looks real pretty before paint..but Is it level end to end?
> With wood framing no 2 seams are the same . are all your butt joints the same width?


Most of the time they are the same width, just depends on how thick I put on my first coat. Just because it is wider doesn't mean it is flatter. But to answer the question, no not all of my butt joints are the same width. I check each side of the joint to determine how much mud it will take. :thumbsup: And heck a regular joint has a recessed edge on it, if it has any irregularities in it I can easily tell and fix on the fly.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> You never proved me wrong, but now you can try
> 
> I filled two 14" mud pans, and got them both on a 14" hawk. So fill up a mud pan as much as you can, make a vid of you using it, and I will match it with my hawk:thumbup:


Your forgetting that I said effectively hold mud lol. In laymans terms that means that you would have to be able to use that amount under normal working conditions :thumbsup:. Anyway go check out my thread with your name in it


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Slims comment about me being the troll to nominate myself administrator pissed me right off


You took me seriously? That's awesome!!! :laughing: :lol:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> You took me seriously? That's awesome!!! :laughing: :lol:


lol! I was F'n choked. On a positive note I should thank you, I don't think I ever threw up so many sheets as fast as I did today. The three of us probably did close to 5,000ft.
I work pretty damn fast when I'm pissed. I don't talk. I just move.
Then I calmed down. lol


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Thanks for posting up guys! Gaz I like your way much better because that is pretty much the exact same way I finish with my knife. Comes out much better if you run the whole joint then run down it to smooth it down before feathering the edges. 2buck I'm being completely honest with you but it doesn't look any faster even with trying to go fast. Why would you post a video of going fast and then telling me it doesn't look good? 2buck we also used to use that method on bead sometimes, I would use my 10" knife then put on about 7" wide on the bead then in one swipe I would feather the edge and wipe in one pass. I know you use a box for your joints and I would too for a house, but the joint would come out better if the mud was put on, then run over to smooth out lap marks, then feather edges, and then go back over it in one pass leaving 1 or 0 lap marks depending on the joint. :thumbsup: Other than that I thank you for posting up your trowel vids.


re-read the post, the vids were not meant for you, since were not as evolved as you, they were failed filming attempts. The flat trowelling was to show how close the curve trowel runs similar to a box. (why I call the curve trowel poor mans box)2bjr vid was something he wanted to send to his grandfather blah blah blah, but if they helped Saskataper, or anyone else, then fine............ but no sense going on, since your too cowardly to show yourself working.



thefinisher said:


> Your forgetting that I said effectively hold mud lol. In laymans terms that means that you would have to be able to use that amount under normal working conditions :thumbsup:. Anyway go check out my thread with your name in it


Excuse me, but I'm the one who said, using normal working amounts, they both held the same. yet you posted saying I was wrong. the only thing my hawk could not hold, is the amount of B.S. you like to pile on this site


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the tips 2Buck. This is he only place I learn anything other than what I figure out on my own. But what's wrong with upside down? That's one of the things I live about a trowel, you can flip it around all sorts of ways and move your fingers/knuckles around on the spine to get pressure just where you want it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

saskataper said:


> Thanks for the tips 2Buck. This is he only place I learn anything other than what I figure out on my own. But what's wrong with upside down? That's one of the things I live about a trowel, you can flip it around all sorts of ways and move your fingers/knuckles around on the spine to get pressure just where you want it.


I'm guessing you seen this thread already http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/how-hold-trowel-pictures-1990/

flipping it upside down, well to start with, your holding it up side down:blink:

hard to explain by typing, but the trowel is a 2 sided tool, so you are limiting your self to one side of the tool all the time. I would half to explain by video, we will be coating tomorrow (2nd coat bead) but filming stuff, does cut into your time when working, so I will see..

Some of it has to do with speed, hand position, body placement to have trowel run smoothly and leave less ripples....................... you half to explain by video


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm guessing you seen this thread already http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/how-hold-trowel-pictures-1990/
> 
> flipping it upside down, well to start with, your holding it up side down:blink:
> 
> ...


Flipping it upside down doesn't bother me and it is usually only done in a short corner pass to tie in or start the main run. 

"limiting yourself to one side of the tool"....I have to agree. Just using the other side without a change in tool position, IS more efficient. 

Hand position, tightness of grip, *rotation of handle* in conjunction with wrist bend while moving, pressure.... all play a part in the quality/smoothness of the run.

* Yes, even with my fingers on the spine there is a >slight< rotation of the handle in my hand. For those that don't know, an iron grip isn't necessary.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*he's good-real gopd on the hawk*



2buckcanuck said:


> Try beating him:whistling2:
> Hawk and trowel speed - YouTube
> 
> (Sorry for hijacking thread Saskataper, will comment in a bit with some pointers:thumbsup


 one question of a few ? why does he fight gravity ? push mud down as much as possible, when at floor curve trial out into deep of bead to get rid of mud on h and trowel- point is- he works to hard at 25, remember the harder you work the less you get done.(USE GRAVITY, when ever possible, even if you have to self teach a bit. just thinking


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> re-read the post, the vids were not meant for you, since were not as evolved as you, they were failed filming attempts. The flat trowelling was to show how close the curve trowel runs similar to a box. (why I call the curve trowel poor mans box)2bjr vid was something he wanted to send to his grandfather blah blah blah, but if they helped Saskataper, or anyone else, then fine............ but no sense going on, since your too cowardly to show yourself working.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me, but I'm the one who said, using normal working amounts, they both held the same. yet you posted saying I was wrong. the only thing my hawk could not hold, is the amount of B.S. you like to pile on this site


I'm not cowardly, I just don't have a project to demonstrate on yet. You want me to leave the site or something since I'm full of BS? Didn't know my opinions upset you that much. If you want I wont post up anything else that would address you in any manner.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> I'm not cowardly, I just don't have a project to demonstrate on yet. You want me to leave the site or something since I'm full of BS? Didn't know my opinions upset you that much. If you want I wont post up anything else that would address you in any manner.


 Dude ..do you ever work? I thought you had ''jobs''!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Dude ..do you ever work? I thought you had ''jobs''!


Haha and what are you doing??? Just got back from spraying that ceiling I videod last week and estimating another job. Back in the office now about to send out a few more bids and take a look at some plans. Our big jobs are running smooth right now, the finishers are bedding that big house today. Gotta go out there tomorrow though to hang some openings, builder wants some openings wrapped intead of being cased.... go figure.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Haha and what are you doing??? Just got back from spraying that ceiling I videod last week and estimating another job. Back in the office now about to send out a few more bids and take a look at some plans. Our big jobs are running smooth right now, the finishers are bedding that big house today. Gotta go out there tomorrow though to hang some openings, builder wants some openings wrapped intead of being cased.... go figure.


 Just got home ...Finished up a 124 board ranch this morning that _ hung and finished .. HELL..probably made more money on that 124 boards that you will on your 500 boarder...:laughing:_


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Just got home ...Finished up a 124 board ranch this morning that _ hung and finished .. HELL..probably made more money on that 124 boards that you will on your 500 boarder...:laughing:_


_

True statement. Even at $4 a board our finishers will probably make more money than we will on the house :thumbdown:. Oh well that's why we have to try and stay busy. I do have a small job to finish tomorrow though. Only 8-10 boards to have skimmed out and ready for sanding on thursday if it dries. And based on my salary and how long it will take me to completely finish it I will probably end up makng $4 a board too _


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> True statement. Even at $4 a board our finishers will probably make more money than we will on the house :thumbdown:. Oh well that's why we have to try and stay busy. I do have a small job to finish tomorrow though. Only 8-10 boards to have skimmed out and ready for sanding on thursday if it dries. And based on my salary and how long it will take me to completely finish it I will probably end up makng $4 a board too


 OK...Now you got me feelin sorry for ya..We can't have that!!
I did a 9 board job this week for free... For a painter !!!
She throws alot work my way ,,so I helped her out on her personal home.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> OK...Now you got me feelin sorry for ya..We can't have that!!
> I did a 9 board job this week for free... For a painter !!!
> She throws alot work my way ,,so I helped her out on her personal home.


Well I make salary which equates to so much per day/per hour technically so when I do finish I'm saving our business a good bit of money. I know how that free work goes. It seems like almost every job we do we do something extra for free that we probably should have charged for. The builders never remember what you do for free either. We thought about sending them an invoice with $0 when we do this just to let them know we helped them out.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I wish my small job looked that simple to finish tomorrow... it is a god awful little gate house at the front of a very prestigious neighborhood in Charleston. They basically thought it would be a grand idea to build an entirely new gate house for their security gaurd :blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Well I make salary which equates to so much per day/per hour technically so when I do finish I'm saving our business a good bit of money. I know how that free work goes. It seems like almost every job we do we do something extra for free that we probably should have charged for. The builders never remember what you do for free either. We thought about sending them an invoice with $0 when we do this just to let them know we helped them out.


 So your getting paid to sit there and shoot the chit with me?

You lucky bastard:jester:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> So your getting paid to sit there and shoot the chit with me?
> 
> You lucky bastard:jester:


haha yes I am! But I don't make that much a week, but I know things will eventually start getting busy. Then maybe I will make some more $$$. By that time though maybe my dad will be retired and I will be writing him a check lol.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> haha yes I am! But I don't make that much a week, but I know things will eventually start getting busy. Then maybe I will make some more $$$. By that time though maybe my dad will be retired and I will be writing him a check lol.


 My g/cs say I charge too much..But just between me and you..
shhh...:shifty: I'm going up on my price the first of the year.

There won't be another boom for 25/30 years .
I say within the next 3-4 years It may get back to where we were right before the unwanted /worthless building boom.
JMO..


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> My g/cs say I charge too much..But just between me and you..
> shhh...:shifty: I'm going up on my price the first of the year.
> 
> There won't be another boom for 25/30 years .
> ...


Some people say we charge too much too :blink:. We are slowly trying to go up on our houses right now, but time will tell if that works out. Maybe I will come up to Virginia and start finishing :jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Some people say we charge too much too :blink:. We are slowly trying to go up on our houses right now, but time will tell if that works out. Maybe I will come up to Virginia and start finishing :jester:


 NOW... THAT AINT FUNNY!! 

Richmond Is full of Mexicans ! The going rate Is the same as you pay there. That's why I dont work in Richmond!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> NOW... THAT AINT FUNNY!!
> 
> Richmond Is full of Mexicans ! The going rate Is the same as you pay there. That's why I dont work in Richmond!


Lol I wouldn't come up there anyway. Your state don't like me, every single time we came up there to play ball (like 10 times) it was cold as hell and raining.  Hate playing baseball in feezing weather.....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

br549


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqQu4mSFo-k&feature=youtu.be


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Pfftt...That's old news Moore.
You uploaded that like 22minutes ago. I already watched it!  Gave you a thumbs up!
Benefits of beeng subscribed to you :thumbsup:
I get to see it first! :tongue:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Here is another one of a ceiling flat, this is about my average speed coating flats with H&T but like I said I rarely coat flats by hand, usually only in awkward spots like stairwells and closets. I decided to do this one all with H&T just for the practice.
Sorry 2Buck I went right to left again, forgot all about trying left to right, that'll be a hard habit to break as I run everything except the zook clockwise.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

You have great taste in music saskataper.:yes:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks. It's mostly my dads taste, I just stole it from him. I don't know much about music other than what I like, and I love working to the blues. My dad on the other hand hosts a folk, country, and blues radio show once a week and was an organizer for the local blues fest until last year.
Now that I think of it his show was probably on when I shot this, I should have had it on. 
I'm working on getting him to go down to Chicago with me so I can take one of the TrimTex decorative courses during the day and check out the blues clubs at night.:thumbup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

joints look good Moore :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> I'm not cowardly, I just don't have a project to demonstrate on yet. You want me to leave the site or something since I'm full of BS? Didn't know my opinions upset you that much. If you want I wont post up anything else that would address you in any manner.


What







,,, you can't leave the site, That would only leave Moose boy for me (us:whistling2 to pick on, get back here and fight:furious:

But do me a favour "thefinisher", sit back, read through all the old post, with a open mind, and you may find yourself wanting to join the dark side. Almost all tapers consider them selves to be the best taper out there, it comes with the teritory, you half to be a touch arrogant to survive in this trade. I was lucky, to work around hundreds of tapers through out my career. It gave me the luxury of seeing multiple ways of doing things, with all the brains I got to pick, and all the knowledge and wisdom I was able to accumulate,,,,it made me the so so taper I am today:jester:

So you might find your self thinking, "HEY", if I got this tool, or tried this material, or ran this system, the company could increase production, which equates to more money for you and your workers,,,, think about it


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> What,,, you can't leave the site, That would only leave Moose boy for me (us:whistling2 to pick on


Noooo! Don't leave!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Noooo! Don't leave!!


 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

saskataper said:


> Here is another one of a ceiling flat, this is about my average speed coating flats with H&T but like I said I rarely coat flats by hand, usually only in awkward spots like stairwells and closets. I decided to do this one all with H&T just for the practice.
> Sorry 2Buck I went right to left again, forgot all about trying left to right, that'll be a hard habit to break as I run everything except the zook clockwise.
> H&T on a Ceiling Flat - YouTube


I was going to make a few vids for you today, I snucked up on 2bjr today, to film him well he was coating. But when I pushed the record button, it went "insert SD card",,,,,,,,,, I forgot it at home

So I will respond to your vid with a vid tomorrow, more simply to do, instead of typing 5000 words:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Well it looks like I broke 2Bucks "no upside down trowel" rule. In my defense that trowel has been sitting around that long I only worked up one edge. I reckon that is about half the speed of when I was hand finishing, the boxes have made me slow & lazy.
> 
> 2012 08 27 09 02 27 261 - YouTube


What can I say Gazman, your from down under, your up side down would be our right side up in the Northern Hemisphere :whistling2::yes:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> What
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I swear I spend half my time pondering new ways to increase profit while increasing production and quality, it is like a disease or something. I find myself always thinking of new ways to market the business, but it just takes money to do it.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

thefinisher said:


> I find myself always thinking of new ways to market the business, but it just takes money to do it.


Remember when I told you university texts were often 20 years behind? That can go for marketing ones as well.

The great brands out there are being built with PR (Public Relations) - not cost type items like advertising (they're maintained with advertising, once they're going strong). Good PR can be had for pretty much free - if you know how to work it.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> What
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see you guys all huggy now.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

moore said:


> You have great taste in music saskataper.:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Mudshark said:


> Good to see you guys all huggy now.


I know which one is 2Buck :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I know which one is 2Buck :whistling2:


Ki-wee-man:blink:

Thats not nice to say I'm a frog, I'm not french Canadian.

Now you pissed off Moose boy and Machine:jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Here's your vids saskataper.

First one is , well ,,,, you will see





second one is 2bjr doing second coat on bead, just pause vid, to see how he holds his hands





3rd one, was a last minute thought, hope they help you, or anyone else


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

LOL at spotting the screws :laughing:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

You two buggers really do make it look easy and effortless :yes:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I figured I would try for speed with this one, actually turned out pretty well I think. I love this little go pro camera i might have to get one for myself.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

saskataper said:


> I figured I would try for speed with this one, actually turned out pretty well I think. I love this little go pro camera i might have to get one for myself.
> 
> Speed - YouTube


Hey saskataper.....is that a Curry trowel?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Well done Saskataper!
I noticed your hand positioning! 
Someone's been watching 2buck's videos :thumbsup:

Good steady speed.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

109 post 5 days

I know your guys have nothing better to do.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mudstar said:


> 109 post 5 days
> 
> I know your guys have nothing better to do.


You talking to me?


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Hey saskataper.....is that a Curry trowel?


Yeah Curry flat. It's my favorite.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Mudstar said:


> 109 post 5 days
> 
> I know your guys have nothing better to do.


400 posts and only 2 thanks.

I know you dont have anything better to do than post remarks that few people on here appreciate.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> 400 posts and only 2 thanks.
> 
> I know you dont have anything better to do than post remarks that few people on here appreciate.


I appreciate that remark Mudshark


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

saskataper said:


> Yeah Curry flat. It's my favorite.


I have yet to pick one of those up, but I hear nothing but good things about them. A friend of mine picked one up for his home plaster job....now it just sits in his garage.....lonely and neglected  Does that sound as sad to you as it does to me? 

By the way, nice video:thumbsup:

Sometimes I wish I had a video camera so I could share all of my wonderful work exploits with my internet drywall family.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> Sometimes I wish I had a video camera so I could share all of my wonderful work exploits with my internet drywall family.


Camera's can go for pretty cheap now a days Slim.
What Saskataper's using is only a GoPro, and an older one at that.

The newer models are still only $350
http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...lmet-camcorder-hd-hero2-outdoor/10183302.aspx

It is still allot of money, but technology really has come a long ways in the last few years when it comes to digital cameras.
That little camera also comes with a 150ft waterproof and shock absorption housing.

Check it out, we used to shoot ours with paintball guns.
That's how tough they are.
They will fair very well on a construction site. You can seriously throw them across rooms, drop them in water, mud, and they're completely fine.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I watched that and this came up in the ad??

www.chinese-lady.com

I didnt click on it though?? Prob a rip off scam but wtf, Dam utube.

Tough camara PT, Ive heard those paintballs can hurt when they hit?? Never tryed it so i dont know.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha! Ya, those ads are funny.
And if you rummage through that YouTube channel from that last video, you can see some funny vids, that was another project I was involved in last year. Me and my two friends had a paintball field.

Tell me if this looks fun.
2buck will probably enjoy seeing me get shot. :whistling2:
These we're shotgun rounds so it was a smaller size calibre being shot, but I think there was like 10 rounds per shot. 





And here's my buddy nick who you guys might recognize as the taco guy from my Senco video. lol


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> 2buck will probably enjoy seeing me get shot.


Oh man !!!!!!!!!! that was so awesome







I could watch that video over and over again









Do those guns take real bullets:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Geez PT - I didnt realize you had such a gut on you before. :whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Mudstar said:


> 109 post 5 days
> 
> I know your guys have nothing better to do.


Why are you such a douchebag?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Cool PT, You Silly [email protected] :jester:

Did you ever see Johnny Knoxvillie getting shot with one of those crowd control gun things on those Jackarse movies, Sh!t that dude was in pain.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Camera's can go for pretty cheap now a days Slim.
> What Saskataper's using is only a GoPro, and an older one at that.
> 
> The newer models are still only $350
> ...


A few years back I did a stint as a photographer (fine art, etc.) and stopped in roughly 2008. I spent a lot of money on glass at the time, and now the lenses just sit in my closet collecting dust. I actually gave one to a friend the other day (it was tough to give away an $1100 dollar lens, but I'm trying to reduce my amount of stuff..........with the exception of tools, of course :whistling2.

My computer is 6 years old, my cell phone is 3 years old, I don't have cable or satellite TV, my TV is maybe 21" and is well over 10 years old and is as deep as it is wide and tall :laughing:, and only gets used for family movie night once a week and the occasional movie with my wife.

I'm just not very driven to keep up with technology and all the gizmos and gadgets. If I had $350 in my pocket right this minute, I'd buy a tool that I could further use to provide for my family. I also buy hand tools that will work without electricity, in case I ever decide to live deep in the woods:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Cool PT, You Silly [email protected] :jester:
> 
> Did you ever see Johnny Knoxvillie getting shot with one of those crowd control gun things on those Jackarse movies, Sh!t that dude was in pain.


Yup! I've never done anything like that yet! lol



SlimPickins said:


> A few years back I did a stint as a photographer (fine art, etc.) and stopped in roughly 2008. I spent a lot of money on glass at the time, and now the lenses just sit in my closet collecting dust. I actually gave one to a friend the other day (it was tough to give away an $1100 dollar lens, but I'm trying to reduce my amount of stuff..........with the exception of tools, of course :whistling2.
> 
> My computer is 6 years old, my cell phone is 3 years old, I don't have cable or satellite TV, my TV is maybe 21" and is well over 10 years old and is as deep as it is wide and tall :laughing:, and only gets used for family movie night once a week and the occasional movie with my wife.
> 
> I'm just not very driven to keep up with technology and all the gizmos and gadgets. If I had $350 in my pocket right this minute, I'd buy a tool that I could further use to provide for my family. I also buy hand tools that will work without electricity, in case I ever decide to live deep in the woods:whistling2:


Interesting! To each their own.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

saskataper said:


> I figured I would try for speed with this one, actually turned out pretty well I think. I love this little go pro camera i might have to get one for myself.
> 
> Speed - YouTube


that was a lot better:thumbup:

Just to help you a little bit with the top of the beads (and the end of wall flats) One way is at your 2:20 mark, you come down the bead then slap a mud pile on at about 2 foot down, do that 6" down from top. Bit better way is just come down about 6", stop, and go back up to the top again, then come down again. traveling that 6" down has spread the mud out that much better on the trowel. if you get a real bad hollow (heavy load/fill) at the top also. repeat the come down 6", go back to top, MOVE trowel sideways out towards the nose one inch (quick little side motion)and it will fill the hollow fast. Then come down.

Same principle with wall flats too, when you start out from the end. Move out 6 to 8 inches, stop, go back to where you started again. It will keep your joints looking straight and even, instead of that funnel look you see at the end of some guys joints.

it just becomes quick motions, move,stop at 6", move back, go forward again.

Last point, trying to go faster is good (with in reason) too slow with the trowel is bad. Not money wise, just quality wise. It produces a better finish:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> that was a lot better:thumbup:
> 
> Just to help you a little bit with the top of the beads (and the end of wall flats) One way is at your 2:20 mark, you come down the bead then slap a mud pile on at about 2 foot down, do that 6" down from top. Bit better way is just come down about 6", stop, and go back up to the top again, then come down again. traveling that 6" down has spread the mud out that much better on the trowel. if you get a real bad hollow (heavy load/fill) at the top also. repeat the come down 6", go back to top, MOVE trowel sideways out towards the nose one inch (quick little side motion)and it will fill the hollow fast. Then come down.
> 
> ...


Valid if your mud is thin, mix a little heavier and it is a one wipe situation
or should I say that is just my technique, we all have different techniques







heavier but handleable


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K06caNK1FgE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hehe! Awesome! I love that video.
That ch!t ain't easy eh bro?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Kudo`s Moore for being willing to go outside your comfort zone. Especially on camera.:thumbsup:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome Moore! At least you are used to a hawk, when I first tried using one I kept forgetting to hold it upright and I would drop massive blobs of mud on the floor. 

Thanks so much for the tips 2Buck, they have helped me so much. I flew through the final coat the other day, I picked up my speed, worked left to right, only coated 4' at a time instead of trying to coat the whole joint, and I don't think I touched my 5" once! It turned out great.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Cool Moore...... I'm waiting on my trowel to come in the mail so I can mess with it too. :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

What the??? I thought you were a trowel dude, Your messing with us :blink: How the hell did you use to bust out those massive wide seams and no coats?? With Knifes????


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> What the??? I thought you were a trowel dude, Your messing with us :blink: How the hell did you use to bust out those massive wide seams and no coats?? With Knifes????


 I've always finished with knifes cazna..I guess everyone thinks 
im a trowel finisher cause my works so pretty:whistling2: 

I do use a 16'' mt trowel sometimes to level out bad dips and humps.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Well ill be dammed?? Ive always looked at your work and thought trowels, I used trowels for ten years, Then tryed auto tools and knifes, I suck with knifes, I cant laod with em, Only wipedown, Trowels i can load and wipedown. Knifes bend when you push on em creating unevenness, Trowels are more ridged and can fill and level, I guess i was wrong about that, Its just me.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Well ill be dammed?? Ive always looked at your work and thought trowels, I used trowels for ten years, Then tryed auto tools and knifes, I suck with knifes, I cant laod with em, Only wipedown, Trowels i can load and wipedown. Knifes bend when you push on em creating unevenness, Trowels are more ridged and can fill and level, I guess i was wrong about that, Its just me.


 That's why I throw my 10'' and 12'' knifes away every 3rd job or so
Once they lose there stiffness there not much count.

I should keep trying with the trowel....Could save alot of $$ that way. but IMO...Nothing can block a seam like a box!!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice moore...!

Did you sand/file the edge of that trowel down? 

Maybe it's just the sound in the video, but the edge sounds a little hard.

I really like and appreciate the fact that you'll try new things:yes::thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*butt joints*



thefinisher said:


> Most of the time they are the same width, just depends on how thick I put on my first coat. Just because it is wider doesn't mean it is flatter. But to answer the question, no not all of my butt joints are the same width. I check each side of the joint to determine how much mud it will take. :thumbsup: And heck a regular joint has a recessed edge on it, if it has any irregularities in it I can easily tell and fix on the fly.


 no butt joint is flat- the best we can hope for is an optical illusion. UNLESS-you pull a line and float out to the angle. now thats just crazy.:wallbash: -3 box on a wall, 10 box on a wall:blink:. the best wall is a cut piece of stone or steel, that is perfect. we run an optical illusion at best.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

moore said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K06caNK1FgE&feature=youtu.be


I think you broke 2buck's heart at 0:24  and by the way good job


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

harvey randall said:


> no butt joint is flat- the best we can hope for is an optical illusion. UNLESS-you pull a line and float out to the angle. now thats just crazy.:wallbash: -3 box on a wall, 10 box on a wall:blink:. the best wall is a cut piece of stone or steel, that is perfect. we run an optical illusion at best.


lol never said they were flat. I know it is just an illusion :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

keke said:


> I think you broke 2buck's heart at 0:24  and by the way good job


Yes,,, I'm going to half to have a PM conversation later this week with Moore:furious::jester:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*h and t*



saskataper said:


> Here is another one of a ceiling flat, this is about my average speed coating flats with H&T but like I said I rarely coat flats by hand, usually only in awkward spots like stairwells and closets. I decided to do this one all with H&T just for the practice.
> Sorry 2Buck I went right to left again, forgot all about trying left to right, that'll be a hard habit to break as I run everything except the zook clockwise.
> H&T on a Ceiling Flat - YouTube


 yeah cause you're right handed, no mystery there.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Yes,,, I'm going to half to have a PM conversation later this week with Moore:furious::jester:


 I'm watching your vids.. I won't give up on it.:thumbsup:


----------

